# Tascam Recorders - May I Please Have Your Input/Opinions?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking to purchase one of the Tascam portable recorders. The two I've narrowed it down to are the DR-40 and the DR-100 mkII 24 bit. The DR-100 mkII is about $100.00 more the the DR-40. The thing is I am not a professional and don't want it for such. It's going to be more for recording meetings and fooling around with my guitar. The extra money is not a lot but I do like that the DR-100 has a remote where it seems the DR-40 doesn't. So, your thoughts please.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Can't help with the Tascams but when I was looking for something to do casual recordings AND for fun with my guitar I got this.

Bose Micro BR BR-80


.

Click the picture for more details.

It's got the Roland COSM guitar sounds (like having a multi-fx unit that fits in your pocket). 

I've had mine for well over a year and it's been a LOT of fun.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Can't help with the Tascams but when I was looking for something to do casual recordings AND for fun with my guitar I got this.
> 
> Bose Micro BR BR-80
> 
> ...


ST: What are you doing to me? I thought I had my options down to the two Tascams, then you have to go and throw this little jewel in front of my eyes and make things more difficult. I'm looking to narrow things down, not widen up the field!

Oh, and thanks. I'm definitely going to take a look at this. I don't know why I am not more familiar with BOSS products. They make good quality stuff. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Steadfastly,



Steadfastly said:


> ST: What are you doing to me? I thought I had my options down to the two Tascams, then you have to go and throw this little jewel in front of my eyes and make things more difficult. I'm looking to narrow things down, not widen up the field!
> 
> Oh, and thanks. I'm definitely going to take a look at this. I don't know why I am not more familiar with BOSS products. They make good quality stuff. Regards, Steadfastly


Oh - you're welcome. 

The Boss recorder is not so much a field recorder (like the Tascams I think). It's more of a tool (and fun diversion) for electric guitarists. It's really feels purpose-built to me. I've gotten some decent live recordings, captured song ideas on the fly, and had hours of fun with the backing tracks and COSM amp models (for practicing goofing around). 

Here is a link to Seach results for: Boss Micro BR BR-80 reviews 

Have fun.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi Steadfastly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've turned the tide in favour of the BOSS. I've spent the last hour looking up the specs and reading the reviews. MF has a 10% deal right now, so it looks like it's time to put the order through. Thanks again, Steadfastly


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Steadfastly,

I hope you get some more input on this before you hit the button. I don't have any regrets about the Boss but I don't have any experience with the others.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi again Steadfastly,

I just looked, and there's a Long & McQuade store in St. Catharines.

The BOSS Micro BR BR-80 is more on their site than at Musicians Friend but I've been able to get L&M to come down a bit at times. It might worth it to try. At least it's no big deal if you don't like it. You can take it back (30 day thing).

I haven't purchased anything online over the border. Does it go fairly smoothly?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't comment on those, but I got a DP-008 earlier this year, which is more like the home recorders I remember--so that was part of my reason for choosing that style.

I've been a little busy lately to use it much, but I've had some fun with it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a bit smaller than what you're looking for, but I have a new Tascam DP004 I have never used. I just don't seem to play well with digital recorders. Give me tape and and engineer (or at least an engineer, LOL).

If you want it, $100 plus shipping.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For field recorders, whenever I want to record audio at a show, I always rent a Zoom H4n. They were over $300 for a while, but they've recently come down in price to around $270. At that price, I might buy one instead of shelling-out $10 to rent one every time.

All sort of recording quality options, great-sounding mics, pretty easy to you and fairly small.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi again Steadfastly,
> 
> I just looked, and there's a Long & McQuade store in St. Catharines.
> 
> ...


Some things take a bit of experience. Being a shipper/receiver for a few years give me some experience I still use. Any time you want to try it, PM me if you need any help and I'll be willing you help you out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> This is a bit smaller than what you're looking for, but I have a new Tascam DP004 I have never used. I just don't seem to play well with digital recorders. Give me tape and and engineer (or at least an engineer, LOL).
> 
> If you want it, $100 plus shipping.


Thanks but not interested in that model.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

I snagged a DR-05 off someone here...forget who now sorry...and it's been great as a scratch pad. I was using it mainly to grab ideas while I strummed in between meetings when I was working from home but these days I use it to record rehearsals. The built ins are fine enough for rehearsal capture and can handle the high SPL in a rehearsal room. Batteries last long time.


----------



## Mizter (Dec 27, 2009)

The ZOOM field recorders are really popular. Check out the ZOOM H4N and their other similar models. I`ve heard lots of great things about them.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

pauls boutique has this edirol r9 on for 75 bucks....i have an newer hr9 that works well and is easy to use.

edirol is roland is boss..... http://paulsboutique.ca/index.php?id=20130910153200


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

cbg1 said:


> pauls boutique has this edirol r9 on for 75 bucks....i have an newer hr9 that works well and is easy to use.
> 
> edirol is roland is boss..... http://paulsboutique.ca/index.php?id=20130910153200


I have one of these which I bought from a while back. It works well. The mics are decent. These days, I've been using an Audio Technica stereo mic AT825 plugged into the edirol. That's a good deal for $75


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> This is a bit smaller than what you're looking for, but I have a new Tascam DP004 I have never used. I just don't seem to play well with digital recorders. Give me tape and and engineer (or at least an engineer, LOL).


I've got the DP-008-- a bit bigger--8 tracks (Although only two inputs at a time.

It's been fun playing around with it, although I haven't had a lot of time for it lately.
And if I was using it right now, everything would have to be recorded direct.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

$80 
http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ording-equip-Boss-Micro-BR-W0QQAdIdZ525028922

The newer one 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/msg/4053265010.html


----------

